# New Attitude offer



## warfish

It looks like attitude is doing another smaller giveaway come this weekend.  This time you need to spend 15 pounds (unsure exactly how much that is in US dollars at this point) or more to get the 3 free seeds. 

The seeds they are offering are DNA Sharksbreath feminized, DNA Rocklock feminized, and DNA lemon skunk feminized.

I am thinking about picking up a few more seeds this weekend in order to take advantage of this offer.  I really dont know much about these strains though so if anyone can offer up any personal info on them it would be great 

Also, I am very undecided on what to buy to go with them   I would like to try a purple strain of some kind thats good but it has to be one that attitude carries so i can get the freebies, hehe    I think I am going to shy away from sativa dominant strains as my favorite type of high is generally a couchlock high. 

any and all tips, comments, and suggestions are encouraged as always 
Thank you,

Warfish


----------



## the chef

Saw this, thanks fer bringing it to our attn. Seen alot of purple strains i've wanted to try maybe a urkle.


----------



## 2Dog

omg they just want me to shop...I want some white berry and some chocolope. the stuff I really want is sold out.  lol...ty war


----------



## the chef

reserve pravada has a purple wreck that looks interesting.


----------



## 2Dog

saw that one..a tad expensive for me..wasnt it over 60 pounds?


----------



## 2Dog

well it isnt much more cost wise than the chocolope..but it says only med thc content and that seems pricey to me for that level..looks so tasty tho..course choclope says unkown...maybe I will wait on that one..


----------



## 2Dog

hxxp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/paradise-seeds/paradise-seeds-regular/paradise-seeds-sheherazade/prod_215.html

this one is interesting to me..


----------



## legalize_freedom

I think I can actually get in on this one...Thanks for the heads up...lol buying seeds on unemplyment money...LOLOLOL...if they only new!

Warfish I've never grown any of them either but I can look them up and give you a discription from the Big Book of buds if you want, I'll be looking them up anyway if I decide to get in on this, may as well post what is said about them...let me know if you want to hear what the BBofB says


----------



## warfish

the chef,
That Purple Wreck does look interesting, but I guess I was thinking along the same lines as 2Dog on the thc content only being medium and it being a high price.  Still might try it though 

2Dog,
That does look tasty, but I dont know if I can grow something that I have a hard time pronouncing it's name, hehe  

legalize,
I'm really interested in the Sharks Breath and the Rocklock as far as desiring more info   I have read a fair amount on the Lemon Skunk although I guess more info is never a bad thing.

I was looking last night at the Pineapple Express as well.  Has anyone tried this one?


----------



## 2Dog

I did it got sprinkled with hermie pollen and seeded I chopped early..looked liek a promising plant..but the veg growth did not impress me..


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Hey guys...  Im sitting on the Purple wreck bc ive read about herms from the fem seeds...  Ive got them in reg but i put them on the back burner for the moment...  

The purple im trying to find right now is Subcools Qleaner...  The pics on the tude are awesome and insane colors... purple/white/orange...


----------



## OldHippieChick

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> lol buying seeds on unemplyment money...LOLOLOL...if they only new!


FINALLY - they are doing something with our money that I approve of.


----------



## lordhighlama

well the offer is under way... couldn't pass this one up, man I tell ya what these free offers need to end or I'm gonna be broke.  

Picked up...

10pk of Mandala speed queen
1 Big Buddha CHIESEL Feminized
1 Big Buddha Cheese Feminized
1 G13 Labs White Widow Feminized

UFO's...

1 DNA Genetics LA Woman Feminized
1 DNA ROCKLOCK Feminized
1 DNA LEMON SKUNK Feminized
1 DNA SHARKSBREATH Feminized

:hubba: 


Got my first mug on the way, I've already got enough t-shirts lol.


----------



## lordhighlama

bumpage time...
did anyone else take advantage of this UFO?


----------



## the chef

Missed the freebie offer but just put in a order this morn.! The bubba is on the way! Ordered greenhouse seeds: Bubba kush, Kc brains: mindbender. I post it's progress as it goes through. Freebies with order, Dna's: Sleestak x skunk, and l.a. woman.


----------



## lordhighlama

bummer chef... oh well sounds like some more nice genetics coming your way anyhoo!!!


----------



## the chef

Order is processing/packing.


----------



## monkeybusiness

the chef said:
			
		

> Missed the freebie offer but just put in a order this morn.! The bubba is on the way! Ordered greenhouse seeds: Bubba kush, Kc brains: mindbender. I post it's progress as it goes through. Freebies with order, Dna's: Sleestak x skunk, and l.a. woman.


I'll be very interested to watch your grow with the Greenhouse Bubba Kush. I have these in my seed collection also but they are the only fem seeds in my collection (aside from freebies) so it will probably be a loooong time till i try them. Am quite curious about them though..

Hope they turn out great for ya!


----------



## the chef

Hey thanks MB. Just checked my order status, Dispatched! May get them by Monday!


----------



## lordhighlama

hows the progress coming chef?  My order seems to be taking a while this time.  USPS still is just showing "origin post preparing"  normally by now it is at least saying that it is in NYC.


----------



## the chef

Mine too LHL. It was reading that with the x-mas stuff and i went one day and they were there. It still read that! I'm hopeing that's the case with yeterday being MLK day.


----------



## lordhighlama

probably the case... I'm not to worried since we all know how crappy the USPS tracking is.  I'll keep you updated!


----------



## Locked

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> probably the case... I'm not to worried since we all know how crappy the USPS tracking is.  I'll keep you updated!



Yeah USPS and tracking in the same sentence is a joke....


----------



## lordhighlama

got mine today... tracking still shows it as origion preparing.  lol


----------



## the chef

Got my bean order today with a new tude t-shirt! Got the bubba, mindbender a kc brains/ mango strain and the dna freebies. Took a bit but they got here! Go tude!


----------



## 420benny

I placed my order last night. Now it is official. benny truly has more beans than he can plant. But, I am getting a new hemp wallet,lol Here's my list:

 Short Stuff Seeds Russian Rocket Fuel
Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds

 Lowlife Automatic White Russian
Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds

 KC Brains Leda Uno
Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds
Quantity: 1

TGA Subcool Seeds Agent Orange
Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds

 Lowlife Automatic AK47 x Auto Blueberry
Options: Reg Seeds Per Pack - 10 Seeds

 Pick & Mix Seeds / G13 Labs Pineapple Express Feminized
Options: Pick & Mix Seeds per pack - 01 Seeds
UFO#4 DNA Genetics Sharksbreath Feminized
UFO # 1 DNA Genetics LA Woman Feminized
UFO 5 DNA Genetics Sweet Haze
UFO#2 DNA Genetics RockLock Feminized
UFO#3 DNA Genetics Lemon Skunk Feminized


----------



## the chef

Damn benny! Dude saw the leda and decided to go mango, ya gotta do a gj! Be cool to check out the orange as well.


----------



## legalize_freedom

can the mango be grown indoors now?  It used to be an outdoor strain...with huge yeilds.  But I'm talking  10+ yrs ago.  I'm sure he has developed it to an indoor strain by now.  I loved this plant when I grew it yrs back...we're talkin 2+ elbows/plant (outside obviousely)


----------



## lordhighlama

I see you got the LA women freebie chef...
they must have been out of it when they sent my freebies.
I got the three promo freebies, 
but instead of the LA woman they sent me 3 kushberryxskunk beans.
So now I've got 6 of the kushberry... not really complaining about it just kinda odd.


----------



## the chef

Yeah i know thats what they had listed as my freebies. The mango has developed to an indoor grower. This one caught my eye and decided to try it out. May do a bubba mango grow......?


----------



## 2Dog

Brand new promotion running from Friday 29th January to Monday 1st February 2010 with Green House Seeds Co, spend £15 and get

1 x SUPER LEMON HAZE

1 x BUBBA KUSH

1 x CHEESE

COMPLETELY FREE!!!!

Our 5 U.F.O's will also be from Green House Seeds.


----------



## the chef

Schweet thanks fer the tip 2dog!


----------



## warfish

Thanks 2Dog   I have been watching for there new promotion, hehe  
I wanted to take advantage of the last one but then had some money problems at just the wrong time, lol.  I am hoping this time!  I would love the lemon haze and bubba kush both for sure


----------



## Gone2pot!

I want to order today for this special. I checked into PObox but I don't know if I really need the po box or if stealth is just as good or easier. What do you think?


----------



## the chef

I've used both zipster with no problems.


----------



## 420benny

I tried the walmart visa and it did not work.


----------



## 2Dog

the prepaid I bought is only good in the usa....


----------



## 2Dog

Gone2pot! said:
			
		

> I want to order today for this special. I checked into PObox but I don't know if I really need the po box or if stealth is just as good or easier. What do you think?


 

u dont need a po just order them like other products....I have ordered stealth and ordered normal they both came...


----------



## the chef

Yup you use the reload number instead of reloading it on your card.


----------



## 2Dog

I think I bought mine at walmart then one at 711  ...neither worked. I ended up using my debit card no issues...if there had been the visa portion would have refunded me..


----------



## the chef

Got mine at rite aid. Works everytime!


----------



## 2Dog

attitude changed the offer dates..


----------



## the chef

I saw this! Wondering wut is up?


----------



## the chef

Ok a little expirement. Since i'm not really concerned with the freebie offer this month at the tude i decided to make an early purchase and see if the tude would include the freebies in as well. Left them a note in the special instructions box. My order is one i've been planning fer awile.....Old school...mixed with a little new. The order: Staring with Sativa seeds: Hawaii Maui Waui. Next from our sponser Nirvana: Bubblelicious. Finally, saw this co pop up on the tude and this one interested me. Reeferman's Early Bubba Kush! The Freebies i got with this order are Dna's Sharksbreath, L.A. Woman, and a Lemon Skunk. So as you can see i'm covered on the bubba. Still will be interesting to see if they include this months freebie offer since they changed the dates. No matter if they do or not....Tude 4ever!


----------



## 2Dog

hopefully they will do that for you..especially since we have it copy and pasted and saved lol..


----------



## viper

zipflip said:
			
		

> did this one still work with attitude tho?
> im wondering if anyone who uses the exact same walmart moneycard im talkin bout, if it works with attitude? its in the UK, no?
> its the regular prepaid debit card visa, aka "walmart moneycard" not a prepaid visa "gift" debit card cuz i know walmart has both. the gift ones are good for one time use and teh moneycard one is reloadable just liek a bank account debit card. :confused2:
> 
> :huh:


 

you have to make a small purchase with it first , even after activation and then it works


----------



## lordhighlama

the chef said:
			
		

> Ok a little expirement. Since i'm not really concerned with the freebie offer this month at the tude i decided to make an early purchase and see if the tude would include the freebies in as well. Left them a note in the special instructions box. My order is one i've been planning fer awile.....Old school...mixed with a little new. The order: Staring with Sativa seeds: Hawaii Maui Waui. Next from our sponser Nirvana: Bubblelicious. Finally, saw this co pop up on the tude and this one interested me. Reeferman's Early Bubba Kush! The Freebies i got with this order are Dna's Sharksbreath, L.A. Woman, and a Lemon Skunk. So as you can see i'm covered on the bubba. Still will be interesting to see if they include this months freebie offer since they changed the dates. No matter if they do or not....Tude 4ever!


 
r we going to need to open up a seed ordering anonymous thread for you chef.    I guess it's better than buying more shoes than u need though. lol


----------



## the chef

Hello my name is chef....Hello chef......I'm a seed buyer and i can't stop!.......can't think of a worse addiction! Heheheee!


----------



## umbra

I think I still have you beat on buying seeds


----------



## lordhighlama

you two can start the addition group then.


----------



## the chef

We still have a good ways to catch up to 420benny and a few pthers....like Umbra! Gonna catch u soon Umbra!


----------



## 2Dog

I laid all my seeds out the other day and hubby was just shaking his head..


----------



## the chef

Welcome to the club 2dog, your room is ready dear!


----------



## 420benny

My latest order arrived. Mailman left a note to sign for, even though it was checked off no sig required. No biggie, next day they left my new wallet by the door. A++ for the Tude once again. benny's bean collection expands, lmao.
2dog, wanna go to rehab together? lol
I have a friend who is going to germ some of mine to get me some girl clones to plant out and some for himself for inside. We decided to kill off the mother Mango, after flowering her. Neither one of us thought it smelled like mango, nor was it very potent. Mine was cut early, due to bud rot. His was let go inside and just didn't have the "punch". One down , a million left to try.


----------



## Amateur Grower

I just ordered some Skunk #1 from Attitude for around $35 US and wasn't even expecting a freebie. When I was checking out they told me I was getting one feminized LA Woman seed from DNA Genetics. I checked and they sell 6 of those seeds for over $87! That works out to me getting a  seed valued retail at over $14 on a $35 order!

Granted, I haven't received the seeds yet, but the deal is pretty sweet and they have been spot on with delivery confirmations, communication, etc. I ordered a t-shirt as stealth (Only my 3rd seed order ever and still a little uneasy having them delivered to my house) so we'll see what happens.

AG


----------



## the chef

The seeds will be there. Just put in my order to get this months freebies. Went with a greenhouse mix pack and a single ceres orange bud seed.  Got a church and la woman as the regular feebies on top of the freebies fer this month!


----------



## 2Dog

420benny said:
			
		

> My latest order arrived. Mailman left a note to sign for, even though it was checked off no sig required. No biggie, next day they left my new wallet by the door. A++ for the Tude once again. benny's bean collection expands, lmao.
> 2dog, wanna go to rehab together? lol
> I have a friend who is going to germ some of mine to get me some girl clones to plant out and some for himself for inside. We decided to kill off the mother Mango, after flowering her. Neither one of us thought it smelled like mango, nor was it very potent. Mine was cut early, due to bud rot. His was let go inside and just didn't have the "punch". One down , a million left to try.


 
yah Im ready benny..as long as it involves smoke..bummer about the mango..course I dont eat them the one time I had it tasted like windex...weird I know.


----------



## 2Dog

Amateur Grower said:
			
		

> I just ordered some Skunk #1 from Attitude for around $35 US and wasn't even expecting a freebie. When I was checking out they told me I was getting one feminized LA Woman seed from DNA Genetics. I checked and they sell 6 of those seeds for over $87! That works out to me getting a seed valued retail at over $14 on a $35 order!
> 
> Granted, I haven't received the seeds yet, but the deal is pretty sweet and they have been spot on with delivery confirmations, communication, etc. I ordered a t-shirt as stealth (Only my 3rd seed order ever and still a little uneasy having them delivered to my house) so we'll see what happens.
> 
> AG


 
have you seen the skunk 1 in my grow? I think u will be pleased with your purchase..


----------



## Amateur Grower

2Dog said:
			
		

> have you seen the skunk 1 in my grow? I think u will be pleased with your purchase..


 
I haven't but I'm about to look!

AG


----------



## jeb5304

closed4fishing said:


> attitude seed bank promotion running from Friday 5th February to Monday 8th February 2010 with Green House Seeds Co.free feminized seeds
> 
> 1 x SUPER LEMON HAZE
> 
> 1 x BUBBA KUSH
> 
> 1 x KINGS KUSH
> 
> THESE ARE ADDED TO YOUR CART AUTOMATICALLY WHEN YOU ORDER OVER $25 PLUS YOU STILL GET ALL THE OTHER FREE OFFERS dont forget the 10% off with 420 coupon code
> Attitude Seed Bank


 got to love free seeds and i was looking to get that kings and bubba kush. now i can try b4 i buy great


----------



## 420benny

AG, next order from the Tude, try the hemp wallet. It rocks! Just for grins, add about 300 dollars worth to your order if you want to see some sweet freebies. The more you order, the more you get. You can always delete the order. You don't have to hit submit, like 2dog and I do.lmao. BTW, did you know about the discount code? Type in 420 for an even better deal.


----------



## Amateur Grower

Will do Benny-and 2Dog, I looked at your Skunk. It makes my mouth water!

AG


----------



## 2Dog

benny and I have problems..imagine if we sat at the computer together and ordered seeds..it would be sooo expensive.. thanks amateur she is looks good feeling sticky and surprisingly the skunk smell isnt bad yet...we shal see.


----------



## 2Dog

I am really loving my moby **** too....oh that sounds sooo dirty.


----------



## 420benny

Mine is getting prime real estate this summer. I hope MD lives up to the hype.


----------



## the chef

Benny i know you'll be pleased with the moby! Got my old school order in today! Go tude! On the menu: Nirvana's Bubbleiciuos, Sativa's seedbank's Hawaii maui waui, Refferman's Bazzoka joe bubblegum, and the freebies Dna: La Woman, Lemon Skunk, and Sharksbreath! Got another bean order on the way. Better watch out Benny i'm catching up to ya! And the latest tude t-shirt!


----------



## Amateur Grower

Well now I know that if I see another person in a Fat Harry t-shirt where they got it from!

I was kinda' expecting a 'tude shirt, but this is better. It's like a secret society!

AG


----------



## Bedazzler

I got some UFOs but ruined 2 labels with water which color are the pink and green seeds from greenhouse seeds. One is the church the other is cheese


----------



## Bedazzler

oh and of the 18 seeds I got from the tude.  about 14 have all ready popped in 24 hours. I put them in a root riot tray with a heating pad and it's working great.


----------



## the chef

Way to go bnedazz! Got my last order in before the subcool freebie. Got the t-shirt, now 2, and a mix pack of greenhouse seeds. Got the freebies,and the freebies!Hope they have a different shirt next month!


----------



## hydrotoker

Just placed my order with them:

Product: Pick & Mix Seeds . Big Buddha Cheese Feminized
Product: Pick & Mix Seeds . Barneys Farm Blue Cheese Feminized
Product: Pick & Mix Seeds . Paradise seeds White Berry Feminized
Product: Pick & Mix Seeds . G13 Labs Pure Power Feminized
Product: UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Blue Widow
Product: UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds White Widow


----------



## jeb5304

myPlantsrdank said:


> The next attitude seeds newsletter promo*will be running from 4 am (US time) Friday March 5th - 9am (Us time) Monday march 8th *2010 and is featuring TGA SUBCOOL SEEDS! 3x Jack the ripper & 3x third dimension.AUTOMATICALLY ADDED TO YOU CART WHEN YOU SPEND OVER $25 Attitude Seed Bank


 free tga subcool gear sweet


----------



## Java

Hey guys I'm new to this... If I order some pick and mix seeds from 'tude are they going to be throw all together or bagged and labeled? I would hate to have to figure out what's what.  Thanks.


----------



## fruity86

they will b in there own bags and labelled


----------

